# farewell mike



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

july 4 2003 to october 22 2007, mike was a city cat that moved to kansas with us, he adjusted to being a farm cat quite well by passing his time catching mice, chasing fly's and taking it easy in the sun. his only daughter daisy stayed by his side untill his end, funral was held out by the wagon wheel in front our house barried beside his beloved kate..........R.I.P Mikey...love yeah


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

How sad, I'm sure it was a lovely funeral. Sorry for your loss


----------

